# Morning All...



## benjay (Jun 3, 2014)

Just waiting for the final few bits to arrive so I can modify my Brinkman Gourmet this weekend...

Lets hope for some sunshine so I can give the newly 'dolled up' girl a good smoking 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ill try take some photo's and update y'all on Monday.

B.


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi Benjay!  Thank you so much for joining!  If you haven't already, please go to Roll Call and let us know about yourself.  And, please add your location to your profile!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello Ben.  Looking forward to some good look smoked food picts.  Good luck.  You now where to find me.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## benjay (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all,

As promised, here's a few pictures of the modifications that I made to my Brinkman Gourmet over the weekend. I didn't have the time in the end to 'get my smoke on', but I hope to fire it up this coming weekend. These mods took about 15minutes in total.

I purchased:

2mtrs of Glass fibre woven Stove Rope (12mm) - £3.38

30ml of Stove Rope Glue / Fibreglass Seal Adhesive - £3.64

37cm Webber Heavy Duty Charcoal Cooking Grate – £9.99

3 x Long (?)  Electrical screws, washers and nuts - £1.50

Now all I need is a good thermometer for the actual Smoker and a good duel temp digital thermometer for the meat.













photo 1 (2).JPG



__ benjay
__ Jun 9, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ benjay
__ Jun 9, 2014


















photo 3.JPG



__ benjay
__ Jun 9, 2014


















photo 4.JPG



__ benjay
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello.  Looks like she's ready to go.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

